# Forgiving Beginner Beans



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking for a bean recommendation for a total beginner. Preferably something as forgiving as possible. I really enjoyed Bukeela ka ethopia which was a single origin nesspresso pod. Using either a Gaggia classic or Sage Duo temp for brewing. I generally take my coffee with a small amount of milk or condensed milk.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Blends are a good way to go for a beginner. They're cheaper, and can be really delicious. They typically have a more developed roast profile making them easier to dial in (especially for less capable grinders), too.

Rave blends are popular and very keenly priced:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends

Best blend I've had recently is (also very keenly priced, £21 inc. p&p):

https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html

The blueberry from the ethiopian is quite pronounced in the finish/aftertaste when you've got it dialled in correctly.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I started on the Coffee Compass blends. Best piece of advice I got was pick one bean/blend & stick with it for a while. It's alot easier than having to dial in every 250g


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> I started on the Coffee Compass blends. Best piece of advice I got was pick one bean/blend & stick with it for a while. It's alot easier than having to dial in every 250g


 Second this - bonus points if you can get it all from the same batch! (ie 1kg bag and freeze)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Second this - bonus points if you can get it all from the same batch! (ie 1kg bag and freeze)


Never frozen a bean in my life & suffered no detriment when I was getting the 3x500g packs.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Cooffe said:
> 
> 
> > Second this - bonus points if you can get it all from the same batch! (ie 1kg bag and freeze)
> ...


 Really? Did you not find it degassed and went stale? I'm assuming the op doesn't have an airscape or similar.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Really? Did you not find it degassed and went stale? I'm assuming the op doesn't have an airscape or similar.


Nope. It just sat in the bag in a cool dark cupboard until I opened it & transferred to an airtight container. Pretty much the only beans I've had that deteriorated was a part bag of CC Mystery #8 I forgot about in an airtight tin & found about 18 months later. It was still surprisingly fine to drink but needed a much finer grind.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Cooffe said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Did you not find it degassed and went stale? I'm assuming the op doesn't have an airscape or similar.
> ...


 Damn. I tend to freeze all of mine after a 4-7 day degas otherwise they end up going stale. Maybe you have a special touch ?


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't have an airscape. I have 12 smaller airtight containers to weigh out a few days worth of coffee. I have airtight containers like large masons jars. I purchased a 1kg bag of the Mispent youth @catpuccino recommended. How should i store the extra 780g of coffee once i have opened the bag ? Settled on Niche and sage DTP equipment wise if that is relevant.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> I started on the Coffee Compass blends. Best piece of advice I got was pick one bean/blend & stick with it for a while. It's alot easier than having to dial in every 250g


 Third this. CC blends are fairly cheap (20 odd notes for 3 x 500g) and really tasty. Found them much easier to dial in than Rave when I was starting out (which was a shame as can walk to Rave in 5 mins from my front door) and have plenty of choice (although most on the dark side)

Will be ordering some from CC end of the week ready for my DB and niche on Xmas day!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uriel4953 said:


> I don't have an airscape. I have 12 smaller airtight containers to weigh out a few days worth of coffee. I have airtight containers like large masons jars. I purchased a 1kg bag of the Mispent youth @catpuccino recommended. How should i store the extra 780g of coffee once i have opened the bag ? Settled on Niche and sage DTP equipment wise if that is relevant.


 Airscape isn't just airtight, it allows you to remove all headspace in the container. I split 1kg bags into 2 ziplock bags if they aren't resealable. If they are I put tape over the one way valve and squeeze all air out before resealing each time it's opened. It can be tricky if the bag is paper/foil lined but if it's plastic it's really easy to just roll it up from the bottom and seal just like the ziplocks.


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Airscape isn't just airtight, it allows you to remove all headspace in the container. I split 1kg bags into 2 ziplock bags if they aren't resealable. If they are I put tape over the one way valve and squeeze all air out before resealing each time it's opened. It can be tricky if the bag is paper/foil lined but if it's plastic it's really easy to just roll it up from the bottom and seal just like the ziplocks.


 Hi. Yeah i looked at the airscape and will probably purchase one eventually. I was just saying what i currently had available as storage options. No idea what the cartwheel bag will be like as first time i ordered from them.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Uriel4953 said:


> Hi. Yeah i looked at the airscape and will probably purchase one eventually. I was just saying what i currently had available as storage options. No idea what the cartwheel bag will be like as first time i ordered from them.


 Not resealable I'm afraid


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Misspent Youth comes in a non-resealable paper bag. In fact it probably won't be "sealed" when it arrives as they seem to just fold their bags over. Seems to me most 1kg bags you get from roasters aren't resealable.


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Misspent Youth comes in a non-resealable paper bag. In fact it probably won't be "sealed" when it arrives as they seem to just fold their bags over. Seems to me most 1kg bags you get from roasters aren't resealable.


 So when the bag arrives split it up into Ziplock bags and store in dark cool pantry ? Is this ok for storing for a month ?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

As in you'll consume them over the month or they'll just be sitting there for a month? If the latter I'd bag them up and freeze them, if the former it should be ok with the quality dropping off towards the end of the month.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fourth for Coffee Compass. Their Malabar Hit and Jampit Hit blends are super easy to work with (and lush).


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> As in you'll consume them over the month or they'll just be sitting there for a month? If the latter I'd bag them up and freeze them, if the former it should be ok with the quality dropping off towards the end of the month.


 They will be unused for 10-13 days and then used over 2-3 weeks. Think i will bag em and freeze them then. Can do them in 220g bags which will be enough for 1 filling of my tubes. and take them out once i need them. Also should keep them more consistent if i freeze them all. As i want to use them to practice dialing in and if the bean changes a lot over the month-five weeks might make it harder.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Although this thread is 3 weeks old.... Here is my take....

Get a 15% new customer discount for Rave and buy a few kilos of their Signature Blend.

Their signature blends is a dead basic middle of the road coffee... Super smooth in milk and pretty forgiving IMO.

Pull it at 1:2 in around the 30 second mark and you can't go far wrong.

If you want to experiment with it then you can play around with the ratio but if I were you I'd simply stick at 1:2 (or maybe just a little more) with it and play with you grind and decide if you prefer pulling it faster or slower.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> Although this thread is 3 weeks old.... Here is my take....
> Get a 15% new customer discount for Rave and buy a few kilos of their Signature Blend.
> Their signature blends is a dead basic middle of the road coffee... Super smooth in milk and pretty forgiving IMO.
> Pull it at 1:2 in around the 30 second mark and you can't go far wrong.
> If you want to experiment with it then you can play around with the ratio but if I were you I'd simply stick at 1:2 (or maybe just a little more) with it and play with you grind and decide if you prefer pulling it faster or slower.


Saved me the trouble of asking this exact question, and I'd just seen the rave offer.. will get a couple of kilos ordered probably.

In terms of storage, is decanting into a sealed Tupperware container for freezing ok? Then take out a couple of days supply into a smaller container / ziplock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kafkaesque (May 1, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up, I'll place an order with Rave.

BTW have you guys considered vacuum packing beans for storage? Basic vacuum sealers can be got for under £20 from Amazon.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I just keep mine in one of these as I tend to get through 250gr in just over a week so the beans don;t have much chance of going stale! If I buy more than 500g, they get frozen until ready to use:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07JG4YSQV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd agree about sticking to one particular bean from the same source but it can take several attempts to find a suitable bean. All beans have a taste that will change according to the brewing ratio that is used so what ever they initially taste like it's always worth varying that.

I buy 750g of beans roughly once a month, probably a little more often unless I add 250g of some other bean to the order. If that is one I haven't tried I may start using it immediately to see how and if resting them is likely to make any difference. It often doesn't. Ratio variations usually over a range of 2 to 3 does so pick on that suites me. I always try to get tasting notes taste. Some beans that I regard as boring don't respond well. That's a fact with origin beans that just have one taste.

My 750g does need resting for about a week. That can be done in the 250g packs they come in but I use 3 vented bean cans. The 250g size can sometimes be found "cheaper" on amazon but finding the cheaper ones can take some time. I have had them for a long time and have tried other methods but have concluded this is best if resting is needed. When I start using them from one of the cans and think they are as I want they get transferred to an airscape and the other cans go into the fridge. That does arrest things but no good for very long term storage. It's ok for maybe a month or so. The airscape does help keep things constant but not when just a single layer of beans is in the bottom of the can.  I usually drink a little more coffee then. Then the next can goes in after giving it overnight or so to warm up.

You could to similar with just an airscape resting etc in the bag the beans come in. They can all be semi sealed some how - say fold over the top a couple of times and use a clothes peg. Beans can also be rested in an airscape. Just don't fit the plunger, just place the lid on top. I have done that and it works. Some roasters are not using vented bean bags any more so if they bulge up stick a pin hole in them.

Of the 2 machines you mention I would suggest the DTP. Go the classic way and it wont be long before you will be wanting to modify it. This comment has nothing to do with what I have added to my signature.  It's just a reaction to what some one else has added to theirs. All of Sage's machines can probably be bettered but not at the same cost especially offering equal features.  I wont post what I think of people who think differently. The only "issue" with them is DIY repair but many people don't want to do that anyway and engineer repairs are expensive on any machine. Actually some things on Sage machines can be repaired DIY style. They also come with a decent warrantee where they will be repaired. Lakeland may be offering 3 years but can be more expensive than others at times. 2 years is standard.

John

-


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

So half my shipment of 'beginner beans' arrived today (I hope the other half is on the way!)

Roasted on the 2nd

Should I be putting them somewhere cool/dry for 5-7 days now? And then freezing in a airtight container?

Is a garage suitable for storage this time of year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there, yes to your first question; these beans will need time to "rest" - 5 days minimum would be my recommendation. Probably no need to put them into the freezer at this point. once the bag is opened they should be stored so that the exposure to air is minimised as much as possible. Freezing them once opened is one possibility; but there others (such as investing in airscape containers). I personally do not freeze my beans but I am sure there wil be others who would be happy to provide advice on how best to feeze for optimal quality.


----------

